# Goldsmith's of Grays



## annispice

Discussion thread for Goldsmith's of Grays. If you would like to add a comment, click the New Reply button


----------



## lazyjohn

What is 'Goldsmith's of Grays' please.

I can't find a search engine that has anything.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

One of our more illustrious members on this site, Stan Mayes, has written a very good account of his time with Goldsmiths of Grays who owned about sixty sailing barges before the war.
No doubt Stan will join in this thread when he sees it.
Regards, 
Pat


----------



## stan mayes

Good evening Pat,
Thankyou for those kind words and I hope you and family had a very
enjoyable time through Easter.
As you have done,I hope they are always referred to as sailing barges..
As they were the start of my career with shipping and the hard life entailed,
I will always be grateful that I experienced sailing in them..
Fortunately,many are still sailing although not in trade.
Although usually referred to as Thames sailing barges,many were owned by
companies in the Medway,Ipswich,Dover,Colchester,Maldon,Mistley and 
Essex creek ports.
The coastal sailing barges traded as far North as the Humber and South to 
Cornish ports - also to French ports.
Cargoes carried were various - coal,grain,cement,timber,cattlecake,naval 
stores etc.
The crew was a Skipper and Mate only and fully rigged they carried seven sails..
Regards,
Stan


----------



## lazyjohn

Thank you Stan and Pat,

Sounds fascinating, its such a shame that its all gone. 

I spent my childhood in the East End and never even heard of them.

What caused their demise?


----------



## lazyjohn

Thanks for the message Pat. Understood. I anticipate a good read tonight.

I tried to reply in depth but your mail box is full.

Best wishes,

John.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

lazyjohn said:


> Thanks for the message Pat. Understood. I anticipate a good read tonight.
> 
> I tried to reply in depth but your mail box is full.
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> John.


Cheers John, 
I have now made some room.
Pat


----------



## stan mayes

This Thread was started by Annispice three years ago!!
Where is she ? And why has it 'gathered dust'?
Stan


----------

